# J.J. Schott Galveston Texas



## nhpharm (Apr 6, 2016)

Thought I would share the wide variety of the earlier pharmacy bottles put out by J.J. Schott of Galveston, Texas.  I think someone could put together a collection of literally a few hundred variations of his bottles...his business was around for 40+ years and was quite prolific.  He has some great bottles...at least one in amber, a number of aqua ones (showcased here), ones with all sorts of neat designs such as eyes, etc.  These were all dug over the years by me.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 6, 2016)

Great group of meds!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 7, 2016)

WOW ! !  I'm impressed, what a variety. Were these his pre-packaged meds or did he dispense in these? If he dispensed in these and there is a 1/2 ounce size I would dearly enjoy having one in my collection. 
Thank you for sharing, these are interesting.
Jim


----------



## trickytroll@sbcglobal.net (Apr 7, 2016)

*Mini Eli Lilly  cod liver bottle*

By pure accident, I stumbled upon the owner of the packaged box of 4 little Cod Liver oil bottles by Eli Lilly. Have been told they were give aways only and have no clue as to whether they actually held anything or not. 
  I have one that I put in my first email before showing the original package that the 4 were actually packaged in. Apparently not many made to start with or that were kept, as never hear about any being found.
  The one by itself of mine is for sale.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2016)

I think these were for his pre-packaged medicines, but he did have 1/2 ounce pharmacy bottles as well.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 8, 2016)

J J Schott opened a store in Houston also.
This bottle is Silver Medal Cologne, J J Schott and Co., Galveston.
Bottle is 7 1/2" tall  X  2 1'2" wide.

J J Schott had an amber drrugstore bottle, Had Open All Night on front, 5 1/2" tall
All these bottle are in my collection.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 8, 2016)

J J Schott opened a store in Houston also.
This bottle is Silver Medal Cologne, J J Schott and Co., Galveston.
Bottle is 7 1/2" tall  X  2 1'2" wide.
I have had approx 12 or more of the Schott drugstore bottles, all different sizes, and mostly clear.

J J Schott had an amber drrugstore bottle, Had Open All Night on front, 5 1/2" tall is in the amber group
All these bottle are in my collection.

All these colored drugstore bottles were all from Texas.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 8, 2016)

I've not see that amber JJ Schott before...so there are at least two styles of amber ones.  I have the small size of the cologne that I dug recently but in poor condition.  I've dug a broken large size as well.  Have you ever seen a bottle from his partnership in Houston?  I've seen some letterheads and so forth but never seen a bottle with his name from Houston.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 10, 2016)

No bottles, only letterhead. I believe he was in partnership with someone else.
What part of Texas are you in? I am East of Houston
Do you repair bottles also?


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 10, 2016)

I just found this. An award-winning cologne was prepared at the J.  J. Schott Drugstore in 1875. It took home a *silver medal* from the Texas  State Fair in Houston that year.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2016)

*J.J. Schott Galveston, Texas*

Regarding the first/original post -- both the first and fifth pic show Schott's extract bottles. Extract bottles were almost always in this style: ring finish/lip, "loop" in the neck and indented panels with rectangular base. Some of the others in the first post look like Schott's own patent medicine concoctions. The labels would have the given sarsaparilla, or cough syrup printed on them.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 18, 2016)

I tend to agree.  Sadly there are no labeled examples that I am aware of to confirm this, but like I noted before, there are more traditional prescription-style bottles from Schott from the same time period, so I imagine these were his medicines.  He also does have a few bottles that are actually embossed with medicine names.


----------

